# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my "over" planted tank :)



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.ffil.org/modules/mx_album/album_personal.php?user_id=765

what do you say?


----------



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.ffil.org/modules/mx_album/album_personal.php?user_id=765

what do you say?


----------



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

nothing








is it that bad?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the background, is that corkbark?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

That backround is awsome. Some more moss and java fern on that would look awsome.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hmmm...
I'd shorten the heighth of the foreground plants and create more distinct groups of contrasting plants.
I like the Mosswall!


N8


----------



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

thx for the coments can some1 give more advice like neight goetz?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I like your Eusteralis. It looks just like mine.









Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

